# [SOLVED] Problem uninstalling Trend Micro PC-Cillin Internet Security 2008



## tashkent (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi, this is my first post to Tech Support Forum and I hope you can help.

I have Dell inspiron 1300 laptop and i am running XP home SP3. The PC is setup to have one user.

I have previously used Trend Micro PC-Cillin Internet Security 2008. After reading reviews I decided to give Kaspersky internet security 2009 a try and bought a the Kaspersky software in the store.

Kaspersky will not install because it sees Trend Micro is installed PC-Cillin Internet Security 2008. 

When I try to uninstall Trend Micro I receive the message "internal error 2753: pccmsi.dll"

To remove Trend Micro I first tried using Remove Programs from Control Panel after that I tried removing everything to do with Trend manually from the PC, but there are some entries in the registry that will not delete.

The next step was to try use cd of Trend Micro Internet Security 2008 to install it then uninstall in the hope that this would clean up the PC but setup guide me to uninstall and give me that error ("internal error 2753: pccmsi.dll") so I am no further forward

I try this tread they have same problem but no go.
Here is the picture of my control panel and XP security centre listed Trend Micro PC-Cillin Internet Security

Any ideas what to try

Please help


----------



## tashkent (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Problem uninstalling Trend Micro PC-Cillin Internet Security 2008*

Here is my Hijackthis.log

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:53:18 PM, on 8/8/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcmwltry.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\Quickset.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nokia\MPlatform\NokiaMServer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLTRAY.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmsrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\PC Connectivity Solution\Transports\NclUSBSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\PC Connectivity Solution\Transports\NclRSSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Alex Goltsman\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\BackUpHijackThisLogs\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell.ca/myway
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dell.ca/myway
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell QuickSet] C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\Quickset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TLinkAgent] C:\Program Files\D-Link\D-Link USB Phone Adapter\DPH-50U Utility.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NokiaMServer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nokia\MPlatform\NokiaMServer /watchfiles
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nokia FastStart] "C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia Music\NokiaMusic.exe" /command:faststart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Broadcom Wireless Manager UI] C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLTRAY.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe" -scheduler
O4 - Global Startup: tisspwiz.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Office Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\bonjour\mdnsnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1143344265156
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0013-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_13) - 
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\WINDOW~3\MESSEN~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\WINDOW~3\MESSEN~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: pure-go - {4746C79A-2042-4332-8650-48966E44ABA8} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Pure Networks Shared\puresp.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlmailhtml - {03C514A3-1EFB-4856-9F99-10D7BE1653C0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Mail\mailcomm.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe" -service -config "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\jqs.conf (file missing)
O23 - Service: NICCONFIGSVC - Dell Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
O23 - Service: Pure Networks Net2Go Service (nmraapache) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\WebServer\bin\nmraapache.exe" -k runservice (file missing)
O23 - Service: Pure Networks Network Magic Service (nmservice) - Pure Networks, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmsrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\Nokia\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Problem uninstalling Trend Micro PC-Cillin Internet Security 2008*

Hello, and welcome to the forums.

We typically do not want HijackThis logs posted in this section of the forum.

See if the information in these links help

http://esupport.trendmicro.com/4/Ho...urity-Pro-and-Trend-Micro-Inte.aspx#P106_1882

http://esupport.trendmicro.com/1/Ho...sions-of-Trend-Micro-products-in-my-comp.aspx

http://www.support.antivirus.co.uk/trendmicro/kbresolution.jsp?hmid=2530&serviceId=1

If not, you might want to ask the folks in the Kaspersky support forum. They're quite helpful, and usually have a way to get other AV remnants removed so Kaspersky can be installed.


----------



## tashkent (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Problem uninstalling Trend Micro PC-Cillin Internet Security 2008*

Tetonbob 

The second link resolve my issue.

Thank you:smile:


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Problem uninstalling Trend Micro PC-Cillin Internet Security 2008*

Hi, tashkent -

Good news indeed. I'm glad it worked out, and thanks for letting me know which link worked. :wave:

I'll mark this topic as Solved.


----------

